# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Que regalo

## Ella

EY!, hoy mi padre en alcampo me ha comprado por solo 5 euros un libro llamado "mil trucos de magia "(con cartas y otros objetos) de la editorial servilibro, escrito porDionisio Suena Diaz del circulo magico de madrid.
bueno, ya sabeis que lo mio no son las cartas..pero el 1º juego ya vale cien veces lo que ha costado el libro...todo sin tecnica, muy faciles, y super super impactantes.
el juego del que os hablo es uno en el que se hace que alguien corte el mazo en 2 mitades, una para el mago y otra para la persona que coto, cada uno de los 2 saca (con el mazo en la espalda, sin ver) 2 cartas, y al ponerlas cara arriba en sus mazos (sin ver), son las mismas(2 reyes cada uno). depues continua la rutina con una explicacion de como hacer un poker de reyes, paso a paso y muy lento y obvio, despues, se prosigue diciendo que como uno es tahur lo hara todo sin que nadie se de cuenta, y en reparte a las personas 5 cartas a cada uno, y el mago se queda con un poker, pero esta vez de ases...

----------


## JoeKaos

Parece interesante el libro por lo que cuentas. Y son solo juegos para hacer o tambien te explican cosas basicas como los double lift?

----------


## Ella

mm, por lo que he leido no, son juegos sin tecnica.
esta por ejemplo el juego de poner 12 cartas a modo de las horas de un reloj, y una carta mistica. una persona elije una hora y se acuerda de la carta, y luego la carta misitca la encuentra (ese juego me lo hizo busy el otro dia, pero mucho mas elegante,porque le agrego un reloj de bolsillo en el que klas agujas marcaban que yo habia elegido como prediccion).
esta tambien un jeugo que me parece fabuloso: se pone un mazo sobre la mesa, alguien lo corta en 3 partes, elije una carta de una de los montones y baraja el monton hasta saciarse, lo mismo con el siguiente monton, el 3º tambien es mezclado. luego se unen los 3 montones y el mago adivina las 2 cartas elejidas, sin cartas guia ni nada....un juego muy muy limpio, en el que el mago no tiene que tocar ni el mazo, solo para sacar las cartas.
hay juegos con monedas, con cuerdas, mentalismo...es algo asi como el libro de ciuro de juegos de manos de bolsillo.
solo voy lellendo los primeros 14 juegos de cartas, y ya estoy mas que satisfecha. solo 5 euros!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

5 Euros dices?? En el Alcampo?? 

Estará en todos los alcampos de España??

mmmm..... Martes es mi cumple, jejeje, lalala... si no lo encuentro ya te diré algo, ejem ejem ...

----------


## ign

Jajajaja, me compré ese libro en el Corte Inglés hace más de un año por unos 7 euros, y le tengo mucho cariño porque fue el priemer libro de magia que tuve, aunque no explica nada de técnica. La verdad es que tiene juegos con cartas automáticos que están bastante bien, y algún juego interesante de mentalismo, monedas... Lo tengo apartado, porque pierde mucho al lado de otros libros como el Canuto, la GEC, el libro de Ascanio... Yo recomendaría usar los juegos de cartas de este libro (son a los que más atención les presté) una vez se dominen técnicas básicas como forzajes o falsas mezclas, ya que esos juegos quedan un poco cojos sin ellas.
No lo veo una maravilla, pero se sacan algunos juegos interesantes (creo recordar que eran unos 120 juegos en 300 páginas), y por el precio que tiene... Yo pienso que merece la pena.
Saludos.

----------


## Ella

jaja, los juegos tiene un resultado impresionante ante profanos, y para mi que no se ni barajar un mazo correctamente me viene de perlas   :Lol:  .
no se porque hablo mas y me enrollo haciendo estos juegos que cuando hago monedas...ains.
no se si solo se vende en alcampo 3 de diamantes, mi padre me compro en una libreria un libro de la misma editorial pero de musica, boleros y esas cosas, por desgracia, ya que ahora todos los dias quiere que le toque algo y en arpegios... :roll:

----------


## ign

Ya, es que pertenece a una colección de la editorial "Servilibro" que se llama "1000...", porque he visto varias veces en el Corte Inglés libros que se llamaban "1000 recetas de cocina", "1000 juegos con cartas"... Y todos ellos tenían el mismo formato.
Nunca lo he visto en Alcampo, por lo menos en el de mi ciudad, lo he visto en el Corte Inglés de Alicante y en el de Albacete, aunque no sé si quedará alguno, los ví hace más de un año...

----------


## Ella

> Ya, es que pertenece a una colección de la editorial "Servilibro" que se llama "1000...", porque he visto varias veces en el Corte Inglés libros que se llamaban "1000 recetas de cocina", "1000 juegos con cartas"... Y todos ellos tenían el mismo formato.
> Nunca lo he visto en Alcampo, por lo menos en el de mi ciudad, lo he visto en el Corte Inglés de Alicante y en el de Albacete, aunque no sé si quedará alguno, los ví hace más de un año...


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  anda!; si erse guapo y todo!!! mola...me alegra tenerte por aqui amigo mio..   :Wink:

----------


## ign

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: ¿¿Guapo yo?? Lo que pasa es que esa es la foto en la que mejor salgo, saldré bien debido a la... magia, jeje.   :Oops:  
Cambiando de tema, tengo el libro de "Magia con esponjas" de Marré, pero sabes de alguno en el que se enseñen más técnicas de manipulación, porque en el libro que tengo yo se le da una mayor importancia a los juegos que necesitan accesorios como bolas de otros tamaños y demás, pero a mí me gustaría aprender juegos con 2 o 3 bolas y ya está.
Un amigo mío se maneja muy bien realizando escamoteos, falsos depósitos... Pero creo que mi libro no los explica en profundidad (digo "creo", porque le dejé el libro a mi amigo al poco de comprarlo y aún no me lo ha devuelto... ¡Y eso que me lo pidió para un par de días!).
En fin, saludos a todos.

----------


## Ella

> :shock:  :shock:  :shock: ¿¿Guapo yo?? Lo que pasa es que esa es la foto en la que mejor salgo, saldré bien debido a la... magia, jeje.   
> Cambiando de tema, tengo el libro de "Magia con esponjas" de Marré, pero sabes de alguno en el que se enseñen más técnicas de manipulación, porque en el libro que tengo yo se le da una mayor importancia a los juegos que necesitan accesorios como bolas de otros tamaños y demás, pero a mí me gustaría aprender juegos con 2 o 3 bolas y ya está.
> Un amigo mío se maneja muy bien realizando escamoteos, falsos depósitos... Pero creo que mi libro no los explica en profundidad (digo "creo", porque le dejé el libro a mi amigo al poco de comprarlo y aún no me lo ha devuelto... ¡Y eso que me lo pidió para un par de días!).
> En fin, saludos a todos.


el libro de ferragut es mas tecnico, el video de 25 tricks with sponge balls tienes falsos depositos muy bonitos, pero los juegos son los mismo del libro que ya tienes. otra alternativa es comprarte un libro de numismagia y aprenderte las tecnicas de falsos depositos y demas...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ella, no he podido resistirlo!!

Hoy mismo he ido al Alcampo de por aqui, y lo he buscado como un loco, jejeje.

Quedaban 3, me he comprado, una para mi, y otro para regalar a un amigo. Arf!! jejeje.

Gracias Ella!! jeje

PD: yo no tengo cara angelical, pero también soy guapo :P

----------


## Ella

guay...de lo poco que he leido te recomiendo: doble localizacion y prediccion de futuro
bueno, yo soy especial en gustos...pero si eres guapos....  :Wink:  hay tema o no hay tema?

----------


## zhoraida

ja ja ja pues voy a ver si lo veo... que digo que yo tambien quiero ella los compartimos? je je je
Un saludo

----------


## Ella

son mios!!! 
bueno, si quieres los compartimos, me los pido de cintura para abajo y por delante...lo demas todo para ti   :Lol:  ( es broma)

----------


## zhoraida

ja ja ja eres de lo que no hay!!
bueno pues na me tendre que probar cosas nuevas entonces... si tu te quedas con esas partes.... que me queda a mi?? je je je mmmmm

----------


## BITTOR

Mi padre me regalo hace dos años un libro de esos tb de servilibro pero solo era de cartas,1000 juegos y trucos con cartas,la verdad es que para alguien que kiere aprender magia y no sabe ni como esta genial,a mi me vino genial ademas de aprender algunos jueguillos aprendi a jugar al poker y me gane la merienda un par de veces en la universidad jaja.Pues me venia tb ese juego del relog de las doce cartas y el de Jugando al Poker que dices,a mi me gustaba mucho uno que se llamaba En el bolsillo y es matematico pero genial y otro que se llama La carta viajera que tiene una tecnica muy ingeniosa y graciosa y que hice hace poco otra vez en la uni(cambiandolo un pokillo pero con el mismo principio),haber si te vienen esos.Ojala el mio hubiera sido tb de cuerdas monedas y todo eso.Bueno pues hasta otra y chicas no seais tan cochinas que hay ropa tendida. :D

----------


## ign

Ay que ver... Este tema se está alejando un poco de lo que es la magia... Bueno, en realidad no, porque decir que soy guapo si que es magia, jajajajajaja, el mejor juego que te he visto hacer, Ella.  :D 
Ahora pongo otra foto y quedo mal...   :Oops:  
No estaría mal juntarnos todos un día para enseñarnos algunos jueguecillos, aunque sea utilizando polvos mágicos (tan importantes en la magia como en la vida real, jajajajaja).

P.D. ¡Se me olvidaba! Gracias por la ayuda con los libros de bolas de esponja! De momento, hago una tontería que consiste en sacarme bolas de la boca sin fin. Fácil, sencillo, ¡y para toda la familia! Jejejeje.
Un saludo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> bueno, si quieres los compartimos, me los pido de cintura para abajo y por delante...lo demas todo para ti   ( es broma)


Vaya pues, te pierdes mi mejor parte, de cejas para arriba....

Pues si, parece simpático el libro este, lo he estado hojeando y hay mucho por descubrir ... estaba buscando un libro de juegos sin tecnica, para utilizar con mi baraja Jumbo, con eso no puedes hacer nada!! casi casi ni mezclar, jeje. Pero son cómicas!

----------


## BITTOR

Hay un libro que se llama Macrocartomagia de Miguel Aparicio y es para aprender a manejar la baraja gigante y vienen juegos para hacer con ella tambien.

----------


## Gandalf

Como esto siga así habrá que cambiar el título de la sección... 

"De ligue en el Malecón"

 :D

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Como esto siga así habrá que cambiar el título de la sección... 
> 
> "De ligue en el Malecón"
> 
>  :D


Pues habrá que poner a Ella de Moderadora .... jejeje, ahora que si Ella tiene que moderar ... que Dios nos pillé confesados!

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Gandalf
> 
> Como esto siga así habrá que cambiar el título de la sección... 
> 
> "De ligue en el Malecón"
> 
>  :D
> 
> 
> Pues habrá que poner a Ella de Moderadora .... jejeje, ahora que si Ella tiene que moderar ... que Dios nos pillé confesados!


buah, vosotros que sois nuevos en el foro..si no..lo qeu os habeis perdido, antes los mas salidos eramos ignoto, manuel viçens y yo...hay cada post por alli escrito que...wau!!!, el de la jarra de leche en lo mejor y lo peor, y el de gran euro hoppping half, tb..no se...jejeje.

----------


## Neither

Si que se va esto por derroteros... 8-) 
Ella, nunca cambies... :roll: 
Zhoraida, me tienes para lo que quieras...  :Wink:

----------


## Gandalf

> buah, vosotros que sois nuevos en el foro..si no..lo qeu os habeis perdido, antes los mas salidos eramos ignoto, manuel viçens y yo...hay cada post por alli escrito que...wau!!!, el de la jarra de leche en lo mejor y lo peor, y el de gran euro hoppping half, tb..no se...jejeje.


Ahora se explican esos 1500 mensajes... Y yo me revisé algunos temas anteriores a mi llegada y he leido algunos temas que podrían estar prohibidos de comentar hasta las 11 de la noche, fuera del horario infantil...


 :D  :D 

Zhoraida, sea para lo que sea que quieras a Neither no lo cuentes, que aquí hay mucho envidioso... :twisted:

----------


## rufus

Yo me compré ese libro en los chinos. Trae muchos juegos, no solo de cartas. Hasta trae el fuera del universo del canuto.

Como decís no es nada técnico, no explica casi nada de manipulación, barajar, y un para de cosas mas, pero muy muy poco. Casi todos losjuegos son automáticos, lo cual no quiere decir que estén mal. Como siempre la presentación es muy importante.

Yo hago varios juegos del libro y me han dado buen resultado por ahora.

En mi opinión el libro no está mal para empezar, pero si quieres aprender "magia" realmente tienes que complementarlo con algún otro libro mas "profesional".

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Rubén

yo tengo ese libro y si es todo sin técnica y viene un poco de todo, está bien pero no me llama mucho la atencion, pienso que los hay mejores
______________
¿Como lo has hecho? Magia...

----------


## Ella

> yo tengo ese libro y si es todo sin técnica y viene un poco de todo, está bien pero no me llama mucho la atencion, pienso que los hay mejores
> ______________
> ¿Como lo has hecho? Magia...


por 5 euros :Confused: ?

----------


## nAcHo99

Desde luego es una "ganga" vamos yo es que me compraba uno y regalaba otro a cada familiar por navidad y ya tenia los regalos jaja 
No se si se habran agotado pero mañana mirare en el alcampo de Zaragoza haber si hay !!!!!!
Un saludo Nacho

----------

